# Precision Agriculture



## goldenpennyelk (Sep 28, 2009)

For all the techy types see the attached files for a great opportunity in agriculture. Hear some of the equipment dealers are offering full ride education with gaurenteed employment following education. Mr. Matheson is my neighbor and a straight up guy, give him a call, tell him Golden Penny Elk Ranch sent ya.


----------

